# Guide in Apalachicola for end of September/beginning of October



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

What about you @Zika?


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

Brett Martina - Apalach Inshore, 850-323-0124. HB Guide focusing on Fly

Sept into October you'll be after everything under the sun, Reds will be heavy!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Cleve Evans would be a good choice.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Reds will be thick that time of year down here. Give these guys a call (actually just one guy, lol). Top of the Line Fly Fishing Flies, Fly Tying Material, and Gear

Just a warning, that will be around the time scallop season will be coming to a close so be prepared for amateur hour out on the water.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

There's a bunch of good guides but you might have to touch base with several of them because a lot of them head west to Louisiana by then.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Padre said:


> What about you @Zika?



Thanks but retired and only fun fishing now. 

Capt. Anthony Stone

Capt. Chris Robinson

Both are excellent guides for fly and light tackle. And as others have mentioned, redfish, trout, maybe some pompano if it stays warm. Great time of year in the Big Bend.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Zika said:


> Thanks but retired and only fun fishing now.
> 
> Capt. Anthony Stone
> 
> ...


I love September/ October here in Destin. The reds are so hungry. Looking through last years journal, on September 4th, my buddy and I had 11 reds on fly before lunch with a couple of double ups and 6 more after lunch.All on fly. I am so ready for these hot temps and tourists to leave.


----------

